# Is text wrap around image possible in Powerpoint?



## kippie (Jan 29, 2005)

I use Powerpoint 2002. Now I would like to wrap text around an image. Is that possible at all?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It should give you the option in the image toolbar.


----------

